# BEST SNOW FACE



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi All, I would love to start a new thread of just Snow Faces (sorry you southerners and West Coasters!). It always amazes me how much fun the pups seem to think sticking their face in the snow is Go figure!!
I will start this out with my three's best snow faces from today.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Great idea Laurie. I'm so glad I can participate, cause we had real snow on the ground for about 1.5 hours :whoo:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

This is fun....those are some cute faces...here is one of Jillee!!! I will find some more that was when it was new to her. She does like to bury her face in the snow and eat the snow!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Too cute that Pablo....I can't believe how much he is growin up we used to talk about when he gets here and now he is here where did the time go!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

i really liked this picture you can see her licking her nose after having some snow on her face....


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

don't mind the trash can in the background....so pretty huh??? hahahaha


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

they love playin in the snow but i do not like standing out there watching them, it is too cold for me!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Here is my snow bunny this morning. We just washed all the snowballs off in the bathtub, and he is scratching at the door to go outside again:frusty:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh! This snow is BEAUTIFUL! :wave:

Molly enjoyed a frolic this morning...and we're headed out again in a little while...

Hope all those little snow-bunny-Havs are having a ball! :whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Laurie what a cute thread, I love all the snow faces. I have been so tired of seeing snow and bumming out about this storm with another 5-10" but these pictures just made it all worth it.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I haven't taken any pictures outside today (gosh is it really coming down), but here's an earlier snowface.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora and I will just cheer from the sidelines! Great photos 

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

These are such great pictures! I love all the snow faces!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

*Snow faces...and snow butts!*

Molly had to DEFROST when we got back inside!

A little while longer, and I could have propped her up in front of the house as a Snow Hav! ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love all the snow faces!!! Laurie, I can't believe how much Lily looks like Jasper (or vise versa) Maureen, Molly sure is stylin in her pink slicker!!! 

I couldn't bring myself to take any more pictures of snow (heavy sigh) but here are my favorite snow faces and snow boys.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

I love all the snow faces! You can tell they are filled with such joy!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh, Missy!

You've done it again!

Your photos are exceptional!

Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy - so true, they really do look so much alike!! 

Maureen - what a hot little number Molly is in!! Wow - that is sharp. Hope you got all those snowballs off before they ended up all over your house, like mine this morning. Since DH is away I couldnt do one dog at a time, so all three are running around the house, with snow-globs flying everywhere!!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Missy - so true, they really do look so much alike!!
> 
> Maureen - what a hot little number Molly is in!! Wow - that is sharp. Hope you got all those snowballs off before they ended up all over your house, like mine this morning. Since DH is away I couldnt do one dog at a time, so all three are running around the house, with snow-globs flying everywhere!!


Molly hopped onto the couch in the sunroom, but I was ready for her! I had put a towel out there...and then when I carried her to the laundry room, I wrapped her in a towel right out of the dryer...THANK YOU for a great suggestion! :whoo:

It was really hard getting the snowballs off, though...they were really frozen onto her butt and legs! I'm thinkin' that's it for carte blanche in the snow for today...later will be on the leash!

And, do you like her "layered look"? Her quilted coat (the black one) really did nothing for keeping her dry, so I put her bling-bling slicker on top of it...I think the parts of her that were covered were warm(er)...I love the idea of the snow-suit, but I am not sure she'd like it...:suspicious:

Stay warm and dry! Raining and sleeting right now. Wish we had a fireplace!


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Another face in snow, our backyard deck in town. 3rd pic: another photo of snow-licking. Tully's mop-head look without hair tie top-knot.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

We finally went outside to play today. Lost one of his Muttluks out there. I can't imagine where it went. We were only in a small area of the yard and it's black on white snow. Guess I'll find it in April.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yahoo- I am LUVIN these Snow Faces!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm jealous! I think it's time for a trip to the mountains. We haven't gotten any snow this winter.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Playin in the snow!!!!*

Here are some pictures that I just took a few minutes ago.....I went out ot let them go potty and the other two wanted in but she wanted to play in the snow....so I got my camera and took some pics....she sure loves the snow....she really likes to eat!!! Too much to watch!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

She was really gettiing into it....she would not stand still then I said picture and here she stands....too funny. This thread is alot of fun!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Megan, love Jillee's eyes on the last pic.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so tired of seeing snow but the boys never get tired of it.. Monte would not sit still long enough to get a good picture but with 10" falling tonight I should have a good shot sooner or later. I did get one of Ry whom is my snow digger.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

They are all SO beautiful!

Just when you think you couldn't possibly love them more...
*
BAM!*

Your heart just EXPANDS!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This is Kodi's snow face. Notice his feet. It looks like he has those furry boots on.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

cute cute cute!!! Ry is one big snow dog!! it all blends together. And I love Kodi's snow boots!!!! LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

When you look closely at Riley's face, and Kodi's feet - it makes you wonder if this doensn't "hurt" them. But they dont stop! Strange.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I love all the pictures....and these dogs are sooo cute in their winter coats and sweaters with their little tails sticking out  I am still glad it is your snow and not mine. I am done with snow for this winter, to messy....we are thinking swimming pools.:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, considering how many times they begged me to go out yesterday, I don't their feet mind at all. :biggrin1:


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Can someone PLEASEEEEEEEEE send me some snow? Really, just pack it up and tackle the UPS man and tell him this is a package of snow for someone in the south and he better hurry and get it here before it melts!   We did have a simi-snow this year... like maybe 2 inches.... but that's before we got Kona, and the kids loved playing in it.... WE WANT SOME SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Speaking of begging, this is what I was dealing with all day yesterday. AHHHH


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor Brady. That's what Kodi did all day...and rang the bells, too.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos!!!
I love playing in the snow.....but dealing with in daily:nono::nono:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Michele,
There was a whole lot of scratching and bell ringing going on here yesterday too. Of course, I have been sick and he was driving me crazy! Why can't I have one of the nurse havs people talk about. Instead, mine just rings bells, scratches the door to go outside, and runs up with me with his balls and toys to play.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get well soon Karen!
Oliver and Comet run around looking for Brady when I play that video


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Karen I have the same problem when I am sick, cry cry cry play with me pleeease.. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hope you're feeling better, Karen.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, that is too funny !! Just like Logan. He would sit on the back of the couch and paw and whine out the window, then run to the kitchen and scratch at the siding door, just like Brady. ALL DAY!!!They are relentless!

Karen, you can hear in your voice that you are sick!! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I am feeling a little more human today, but we will have to see how long that lasts. Laurie, I hope you are feeling better too. Glad to hear Brady isn't the only one that doesn't quit.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Karen, sadly I am starting to have allergic reaction to my antibiotics, so I am not sure if I have enough in me to "heal" me. Probably off to the Dr. again for me. Thankfully DH is finally home so he can do the outside duty for a while. 

How many times did you give in to Brady yesterday??


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Karen and Laurie, sending tons of healing thoughts! Get well soon! 

Enjoyed all the best snow furry faces very much! Just curious, I thought all the furbabies living in snow wear booties but looks like they don't feel cold. I was planning to buy some for Benji and Lizzie next year when they face their first east coast winter!!

Karen, it is comforting to know that Benji is not alone being relentless when he wants to go out for walk. He scratches at the door and whines until my DH is ready to take him for his morning walk.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Brooke, i would be happy to ship you all of our snow--- in fact I will even pay the shipping.

Karen, glad you are more human today. Brady was doing exactly what my boys have been doing lately. wanna go out, wanna go out, wanna go out.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> Brooke, i would be happy to ship you all of our snow--- in fact I will even pay the shipping.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Missy I would be more than happy to pitch in on this deal, I would love to see my grass again.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie, I am sorry you are not having any luck with the antibiotics. I hope you feel better soon. I have been to the Dr. twice now and still haven't gotten anywhere. 

Let's see, how many times did I give in and let Brady play outside yesterday? Well, I took him out to play ball in the morning, he went out with the neighbors kids in the early afternoon (and I went and caught up with them) and then I quit and left DH in charge! I was in bed at 4:30 and didn't get out until this morning. (exept for dinner because even when I am sick, I don't miss a meal) I would guess he got to "play" outside 3 or 4 times, and then got his usual walks. 

Poornima, no booties here. I do put a coat on Brady when it snows or it is very cold, but that it all. It is just to the bathtub everytime he comes back inside so I can melt the snowballs off of him.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

jillee does not whine to go out to play but she does whine to have me play with her like right now!!! too funny!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I LOVE these little snow faces!! You can barely tell they are little dogs. Here's one of Gracie on Christmas day. She loves digging through the snow.

Karen


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

These pictures are all precious! I love Brady's video Karen! So cute. I hope that you feel better soon so you can take Brady out even more!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

These snowbabies are adorable - thanks everyone for sharing!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I can't wait for summer time though much easier to let the dogs out....will be fun this time.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oooooooo, I love all the snow faces here!!! They are so adorable, these little guys. 

Here's some pics of Sammy with that snowy face. In fact, this first one appeared in Our Havanese magazine this past issue. ahem......  I say he "takes his bath" in the snow, he loves it so much. lol


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

In the second picture, it looks like he's making a snow-angel!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marj, what a great shot! I love how you can't even really see his face for all the snow.


----------

